
When will corporations defect? [pdf] - gwern
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/85192141/2012-schneier-liarsandoutliers-ch13.pdf
======
winter45
Interesting reading.

More of the same at [http://tinyurl.com/p3apx37](http://tinyurl.com/p3apx37)

------
ZeroGravitas
Scary reading.

